# Best Android apps for notation



## DANIELE (May 13, 2019)

Hi all,

since I have a Samsung Note 9 I'd like to find some good writing notation app that allows me to write some music sheets.
I'll use it mostly for learning purposes (actually), so something like counterpoint exercises, harmony ones and so on...

I'm looking for something like StaffPad (that I'm already using on my main windows PC).

I already found Notate Me app but some reviews are taking me on the edge. From what I can see there is anything else like that in the android marketplace.

If there isn't something like this what could it be a good "standard" app for notation, even if I have to pay. If so I want to pay for something good, functional and that is worth the money.
I already looked at some apps but I need some feedback from you users to choose wisely.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## col (Aug 17, 2019)

Any luck with this Daniele ? Looking for similar solutions but staff pad / windows 10 seems like only option with the hand writing recognition.


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 26, 2019)

col said:


> Any luck with this Daniele ? Looking for similar solutions but staff pad / windows 10 seems like only option with the hand writing recognition.



No unfortunately not. I was hoping to find something but I didn't find anything.


----------

